# Foal shower gifts :]



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

My trainers horse is pregnant and due in a few monthes :] (I'm extremely excited by the way lol). I really want to get my trainer some kind of gift to congratulate her on her horses baby, like a baby shower gift :]. The only problem is I have no clue what to get her lol. 
Any ideas?


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, of course you want it to be practical,

I always like to get rugs for foals weather you use them or not it can get really cold for a baby.

I REALLY like this brand for babies because you can adjust them so much and they aren't to heavy either.

foal blanket,waterproof foal blanket,adjustable foal blanket,horse clothing maunfacturer

And pasture safe halters

Halters: Foalsafe Turnout Halter

This is a foal halter that is popular in my business but I would not recommend it for turn out.

Quillin Leather & Tack > Newborn, Foal & Suckling Turnout Halter

If you need anything else or to ask anything you can PM me, I run a foal training business to get them desensitize and halter/trailer/lead broke so they will be easy in the long run at all ages.


-Sam
Silver Creek Stables


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

A foal halter is always a good gift. They aren't too expensive either. A gift certificate at a tack shop you know she goes to would be good too.


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! Those are great ideas :]!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

How about some horse treats for the dam? After all, she did do most of the work! lol


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

baby's first photo album...geared towards foals..

i dont' know where I saw these, but it had a place for hair locks, birthday stats, ton's of room for pictures, etc.


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Before my first foals were born, I was given a book called "Blessed are the Foals" written by M. Phyllis Lose, V.M.D. Loads of useful information and also the book
"Imprint Training of the newborn foal" BY Robert M Miller, D.V.M. a Western Horseman book, very good information...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would definatly get something for Mama!


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

Ohhh I hadn't even thought about the mommy lol. Deffinately treats for her.
Actually now that you guys have had so many good ideas I'm thinking of putting together a gift basket instead of just one gift lol.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Definately the books Appyfan mentioned, plus...

-"Bringing up Baby" John Lyons I love this book.
-a tub of Foal-lac
- a couple regular baby enema kits from Walmart
- fresh batteries for Trainers camera and all those pics, LOL.
- easy to read battery thermometer ( soft tip) from Walmart.
- a new soft cotton lead ( no chain for) foal


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> A foal halter is always a good gift. They aren't too expensive either. A gift certificate at a tack shop you know she goes to would be good too.


I agree. Gift Certificates are always a good idea too, there are tons of tack shops that do them.


----------

